# Braids



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone have pictures of a Havanese with the Braids that are acceptable for shows? I am very curious as to how they look.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll try to post some pictures that I took at the Nationals in Denver, but I was struggling with getting clear pictures. 
It's referred to as cording and I'm sure there are a couple people here on the forum that have done it before.

I think it's a fun look, but it sounds like it can be pretty high-maint.
The book "the Havanese" by Diane Klumb has a section about cording. 
I might be able to identify one of the corded dogs from the pictures, but I'm guessing others from the forum will be able to name them for sure.

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

more pics...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

and just a few more 
Like I said, I do like the look!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I saw a dog in perfect braids today actually! It totally inspired me but made me realize Dora needs a lot more hair on the side of her head. Anyway... I found this when doing a google search and it is perfect! The key to it is the braids aren't like human braids but rather they go down the side of the head.

http://www.pocotesoro.homestead.com/GroomingHavanese.html


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oooopppsssss! 
Please! Someone take my keys to the keyboard away from me when I'm on pain meds!

I'll just go ahead and leave all the cording pictures just in case someone likes cording! 

Beverly :focus:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I saw a dog in perfect braids today actually! It totally inspired me but made me realize Dora needs a lot more hair on the side of her head. Anyway... I found this when doing a google search and it is perfect! The key to it is the braids aren't like human braids but rather they go down the side of the head.
> 
> http://www.pocotesoro.homestead.com/GroomingHavanese.html


Thanks for the post to the link, I have done quit a bit of braiding on my havs before, mainly Oskarka, but she always seemed to get them out within an hour or so. I tried it this way, and so far they are staying a little longer than the way I use to do them.

I like braids especially for when we are doing agility as I think it keeps the hair out of their eyes better than just putting a top knot pony tail.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Remids Me of Dreadlocks....Ya Man....ound: ound: I have an Uncle from Jamaica that has some Dreads and they really Look Good. On a Havanese probably just as cool I'm sure.

Derek


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I love the look of cording, and Capote's fur looks like it would do it very well if I didn't brush him out. But I've found that matts are like nails on a chalkboard to me with his fur..lol. So I'm guessing cords would be a bad idea..

More of my random OCD..


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I don't like it at all......looks like a scruffy street dog.....nope, I love the love silky softy "run-your-fingers-through" fur.....I prefer the elegant look... Just my opinion

The 2 braids on the side, does like elegant though and useful for those who can't trim that area as it's a showdog...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks, Beverly, I love the corded pictures, but was looking for the braids for the bangs. 

Thanks for the link Amanda, when I posted I did not realize Kimberly had posted before.

Suuske747, I also do not like the corded, I'm sure a lot of time and effort goes into the look, but they look dirty to me and I love running my fingers through Smarty’s hair.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Beverly! Cording is an easy confusion, especially since many people haven't seen Havanese in braids. (By the way, Alice Lawrence says that maintenance on corded dogs are a lot less work than brushed out dogs, and she has had most of the top corded dogs in various breeds.)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> LOL Beverly! Cording is an easy confusion, especially since many people haven't seen Havanese in braids. (By the way, Alice Lawrence says that maintenance on corded dogs are a lot less work than brushed out dogs, and she has had most of the top corded dogs in various breeds.)


I read that cords are easier to maintain too,just drying is the hard part.I think it is a cute look---you wouldn't get people asking if it's a shih-tzu or a maltese!:thumb::becky:

Hope you are feeling better Beverly!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi, I just noticed that Heather's "Up and Over" picture in the gallery has one of her Havs in braids. Link here.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I like the corded look on a Pulli, but not on a Hav. If I wanted a corded dog, I would have bought a corded dog. I love the look of my shaggy, poofy Havs. Alice Lawrence has beautiful dogs. I met her at a show and almost bought one of her pups.


----------



## laverag (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a male havanese that I show. I do put him in braids for the ring. It is in our standard that it is ok and it keeps the hair out of his eys. It is great and not hard to do.


----------



## laverag (Aug 4, 2007)

*braids*



laverag said:


> I have a male havanese that I show. I do put him in braids for the ring. It is in our standard that it is ok and it keeps the hair out of his eyes. It is great and not hard to do. Start the braid at the corner of the eye and braid down


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I just must learn to stop posting when it's late and I'm on pain meds! LOL!

Kimberly, was Alice in Denver? I met a really nice breeder who was from CT I believe who had a dog in cords. I wish my camera would have automatically labled everyone on all my pictures!

Beverly


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

irnfit said:


> I like the corded look on a Pulli, but not on a Hav. If I wanted a corded dog, I would have bought a corded dog. I love the look of my shaggy, poofy Havs.


Ditto!!! I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Her hair is not long enough for those type of braids, guess it will have to stay in her eyes for a while. I was hoping for a tighter braid just over the eyes. thanks, everyone.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I saw a dog in perfect braids today actually! It totally inspired me but made me realize Dora needs a lot more hair on the side of her head. Anyway... I found this when doing a google search and it is perfect! The key to it is the braids aren't like human braids but rather they go down the side of the head.
> 
> http://www.pocotesoro.homestead.com/GroomingHavanese.html


That is SOOO helpful, Sully's hair is almost able to be braided, I cannot wait! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> Kimberly, was Alice in Denver? I met a really nice breeder who was from CT I believe who had a dog in cords. I wish my camera would have automatically labled everyone on all my pictures!


 Yes, that was probably her, Beverly. She showed a corded dog that was almost completely black. (I think there were only two other corded dogs there - a buff colored one, and a black & white parti, possibly a fourth dog, but I don't remember it.)


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thought I would share. After your post Amanda, I decided to try Oskarka in braids again.
I did them early this morning and these pictures were just taken this evening. [email protected]@K they are holding longer than an hour. :whoo: Thanks again for the post to that web site.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Heather that looks great. I may try but I'm not good with braiding.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Heather, Oskarka looks fabulous, especially for being a new momma! Thank you for sharing her picture.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great job! I saw a few dogs at the Southern Havanese Club Meeting in braids and seeing it upclose made me realize why mine didn't work at all! I think she looks great in braids and it motivates me!

Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Great job! I saw a few dogs at the Southern Havanese Club Meeting in braids and seeing it up close made me realize why mine didn't work at all! I think she looks great in braids and it motivates me!
> 
> Amanda


I know exactly what you mean. I would braid Oskarka for our agility classes thinking that it would be the best way to keep her hair out of her eyes. after just a couple of runs her braids would start to fall out.:brick: Now I think I conquered all.:biggrin1: we shall find out come Wednesday night

I will be waiting to see pictures of your finished product hoto::biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Heather that looks great. I may try but I'm not good with braiding.


Hey I'm not that good either, but it worked. Give it a try:biggrin1:



Havtahava said:


> Heather, Oskarka looks fabulous, especially for being a new momma! Thank you for sharing her picture.


Thank you Kimberly, I am trying very hard to get her back into shape for shows this fall. So far we aren't doing to bad.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Heather, as I was typing my reply to you, I realized that I may have been saying her name wrong all along. I was calling her "Os-kar-ah", but I now see there is a second "k" in her name.

At the latest, I hope to see you in June! I'm planning to be out your way by then for some shows. Are you coming this way before then?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Heather, as I was typing my reply to you, I realized that I may have been saying her name wrong all along. I was calling her "Os-kar-ah", but I now see there is a second "k" in her name.


No sweat, that second "k" is silent anyways:biggrin1:



Havtahava said:


> At the latest, I hope to see you in June! I'm planning to be out your way by then for some shows. Are you coming this way before then?


I will be out in Sacramento the first week in October. I am taking all of the puppies down there to get their BAER testing done. other than that I won't be out your way until February.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I'll see you one of those weeks!

Whew - glad I was saying it right. I thought I had been saying her name wrong all this time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Dora's first real braided attempt!*

Heather,
I told you that you motivated me to try it! Well here is my first attempt. I think Dora needs longer hair first of all and I need tighter braids but the best part is where Dora tries to get out her top knot, she is leaving this alone! I think she likes these braids. We might have to keep trying this out. Now, my questions is do you use any products at all to keep it together or would it just help if I made tighter braids. Any thoughts by anyone let me know!

Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Heather,
> I told you that you motivated me to try it! Well here is my first attempt. I think Dora needs longer hair first of all and I need tighter braids but the best part is where Dora tries to get out her top knot, she is leaving this alone! I think she likes these braids. We might have to keep trying this out. Now, my questions is do you use any products at all to keep it together or would it just help if I made tighter braids. Any thoughts by anyone let me know!
> 
> Amanda


Hey that's not a bad first time. All I did is try to make the braids tight without pulling the eyelids and so far they are staying, yeah!!eace:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

PS. Your girl has a very pretty head


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, you did a better job than most of the braids I've seen in Northern California! We haven't had many, but they don't look that good or even! (I don't think Heather has shown any of her dogs around me with braids, so I'm still safe when I say that.  )


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda that looks great to me. Dora has a very pretty head and face. Smarty's hair is not that long at 7 months.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi, my three-year-old doesn't have hair long enough to braid either! I'm thinking of experimenting with one this morning, but I doubt I'll post pictures. LOL

Amanda, would you be willing to add that photo to the Gallery with braids as a keyword? You _know_ the request will come up again down the road and you did such a nice job with Dora that is easy to see.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Sandi, my three-year-old doesn't have hair long enough to braid either! I'm thinking of experimenting with one this morning, but I doubt I'll post pictures. LOL


Kimberly, you must post your pictures:biggrin1: we all want to see.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

woo hoo! I am good enough to add to the gallery really? I would like to say Dora gets her pretty head from her mom (shhhh.... she doesn't know she is adopted!) Actually, the braids have been in for 24 hours and some of her top knot area did fall out. That hair seems to be getting shredded probably by the maltese but my husband said omg I love it. You get to see how gorgeous her eyes are. And he is usually the one sighing over the different bows.

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

_Good enough?_ Are you kidding? Those braids are excellent!

Heather, you may be drinking a lot of tea if you are going to sit around and wait for pictures. LOL! (The "drinking tea" is in reference to Maryam's German quote in the _Waiting For Delivery _topic.)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! Such beautifully braided Havs, ladies! I love Oskarka's and Dora's. They're fantastic and really make their eyes stand out! I've seen braids on one or two Havs that I really didn't like, but these are beautiful. 


Makes me want to consider letting Ricky's hair grow out after all! maybe............ 

Thanks for the link and the photos everyone. They are a great help.

Bev, go ahead and post after you've taken your pain meds, hon. We're easy.  lol


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I like how the braids look. I will have to try it. The clips break the hair and caused a bald spot on Scudder!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Okay, I know this is a really old thread but I keep trying to braid Izzy's hair but they won't stay in. The video is no longer available. Can someone describe how they do the braids please. I can get them in but they fall out. Of course, Izzy is a busy girl always running around playing with her buddies. I saw something in this thread about starting in the corner of the eye????


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have been showing Heidi in braids~
What I do is part the hair on the top of her head down the middle. The hint is to not take hair from too far back on the top of her head, or too much down the sides of her head. (I like it when some of the hair from the back of the head falls forward a bit to cover some of the braid) You only want to take a small ammount of hair. The braids are actually pretty small~


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know this old too...But Amanda, I love Dora in braids. and Katie, I love the shots of Brooklyn and Heidi. Heather as always your O-girl (i won't even try to spell it) is gorgeous. 

Beverly, I absolutely love that tan corded Hav. so bouncy!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love Heidi's braids. That's what actually started me thinking about them. I saw the pictures on your thread. Congratulations by the way. I'll give it a try again and not take as much hair.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Marianne,
Also to add to Katie's description, after you part the hair down the middle (vertical) you then want to part it across the head (Horizontal) just in front of the ear and from the outer corner of the eye.
I hope this is making sense


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> Heather as always your O-girl (i won't even try to spell it) is gorgeous.


Thanks Missy I know many have a problem with Oskarka's name, but that just means it is unique enough for me then:croc:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

CacheHavs said:


> Thanks Missy I know many have a problem with Oskarka's name, but that just means it is unique enough for me then:croc:


What is the origins of her name?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> What is the origins of her name?


Oskarka Oskarova is a type of gelitin sugar use in the Czech Republic
So more or less her name is Sugar, but there is no way I could bring myself to call her that. I like my names to be very unique. Though I do have a couple that are not
I have some friends that always give me a hard time because of some of my names that I have given my dogs, but that is ok if that is the price that I have to pay to be different:croc:


----------

